

Net filter trials 'unlawful', claims engineer - jonny_noog
http://www.zdnet.com.au/net-filter-trials-unlawful-claims-engineer-339304184.htm

======
zmmmmm
It is nice to see how reserved this guy is being - just quietly pressing
forward with his questions. I hope he manages to highlight some of the
hypocrisy the Australian government is engaged in right now.

At about this point in the Google Wifi sniffing beatup Stephen Conroy
(Minister for Broadband) was waxing lyrical about how Google was creepy, how
they deliberately sniffed people's bank passwords etc... It would be sweet
justice to see him charged with a criminal offence based on his own hyperbole.

